# Sun Lutang version of Wuji



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2014)

Try it, it is pretty cool and a rather different feel as it applies (to me) when you are talking Wuji












Just stand, do not think of anything or moving Qi or the dantian....just stand relax and feel what is happening, but do not focus on any of it


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 7, 2014)

sounds good but if I did it my wife would think I was sleeping 

It dose give a different feeling if you can relax and not think about relaxing


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2014)

it is kind of like standing zazen. But it is the standing with your feet together that makes it really interesting, kind of gives you the idea that you know what a tree feels like on a windy day.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 7, 2014)

That a very standard soldier stance. Should everybody be able to feel that when he servers in the army?


----------



## colemcm (Mar 8, 2014)

My Sifu was a drill sergeant in the British army. He used to tell me stories of guys who would stand at attention so long that their legs would buckle and they'd fall over. The trick is to not lock your legs and only stand in one leg without looking like you are.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2014)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> That a very standard soldier stance. Should everybody be able to feel that when he servers in the army?



Similar yes but I do not think it is the same. You are much more tense standing at attention. But stand long enough they maybe


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2014)

colemcm said:


> My Sifu was a drill sergeant in the British army. He used to tell me stories of guys who would stand at attention so long that their legs would buckle and they'd fall over. The trick is to not lock your legs and only stand in one leg without looking like you are.



The priest at my first wedding told me the same thing


----------



## colemcm (Mar 8, 2014)

First wedding? Maybe he should have just let you take a dive! :wink2:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2014)

colemcm said:


> First wedding? Maybe he should have just let you take a dive! :wink2:


 
The date of it should have been my first warning 911 (but was years before the terrorist attack on NYC)


----------



## colemcm (Mar 8, 2014)

Too damned funny!:lfao:


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 8, 2014)

colemcm said:


> My Sifu was a drill sergeant in the British army. He used to tell me stories of guys who would stand at attention so long that their legs would buckle and they'd fall over. The trick is to not lock your legs and only stand in one leg without looking like you are.



Seen it happen. We actually practiced/coached one guy grabbing the rifle and another catching you squad mate. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

